# Planting Glosso



## ididit (Dec 13, 2004)

What is the best way to plant this stuff. I six "clumps" of it todays. Is it best to take the clumps and pull them apart and just poke in each little shoot?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You could separate and plant each individual plant but that is a tedious job.

It's easier to get small bunches - about 5-10 leaves each and push them in the substrate using tweezers. Don't be too concerned about some leaves ending up in the substrate.

If everything is right in your tank in about a month every small bunch would have produced about 5 times the leaves.

Ah, yeah... "glosso", with an "o"...

--Nikolay


----------



## ididit (Dec 13, 2004)

Is that better?

Thanks for the info


----------



## locus (Dec 7, 2004)

Something to note, the Glossostigma you have was probably grown emersed so the leaves it has now will tend to melt/rot as new growth comes through...

As the glossostigma sends out runners, you may want to cut the runner between the old growth and new growth - this will force the plants to send out even more runners creating a denser carpet quicker


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I plant individual stems horizontally, I basically burry the stem leaving just the tips of a couple leaves barely visible. Within a week or so it starts to spread horizontally and evenly.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

Here is an excellent webpage on this subject:

http://www.nature-aquarium.com/glosso.htm


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is another article by Wolfgang Amri

http://www.aquabotanic.com/glossostigmaarticle.htm


----------

